# Dudas sobre un plano de distorcion para guitarra



## MartinRRR (Dic 18, 2009)

Hola, soy nuvo en esto del foro y en esto de la electronica

Quiero meterme en el tema de la electronica en algo que me gusta, la guitarra.

Entonces quiero armar un pedal de distorcion, el mas sensillo que encntre fue este:

ELECTRA DISTORCION







Lista de componentes

Capacitares:
2   0.1 uF

Resistencias:
1   23 M (omega)
1   47 K (omega)
1   470 (omega)

Diodos
1   2N3904 (silicio) 2N388A (germanio)

NPN
2   1N4001 (silicio) 1N276, 1N34A (germanio)

Potenciometros 
1   100k log 

____________________________________________________________________

Ahora vienen mis dudas:
-En la lista de componentes pide un potenciometro pero en el plano no esta, ¿Donde lo pongo?

-¿Cual es la entrado y cual es la salida?

-Esta distorcion ¿Tiene alguna "perillita" para la ganancia?

Muchas Gracias, sepan entender que recien empiezo 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2009)

Las 3 "Bolitas Negras" de la izquierda se sueldan a un "Jack", al conectar el "Plug" en el “Jack” se enciende el circuito.
La entrada es la "Bolita Negra" del medio
La salida es la "Bolita Negra" de la derecha que dice "Terminal", este y la "Bolita Negra" que dice "Anillo" van al "Jack" de salida, anillo = GND (Tierra)

En el circuito *NO* aparece ningún potenciómetro, pero en la lista de materiales *SI *¿?¿?


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 18, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Las 3 "Bolitas Negras" de la izquierda se sueldan a un "Jack", al conectar el "Plug" en el “Jack” se enciende el circuito.
> La entrada es la "Bolita Negra" del medio
> La salida es la "Bolita Negra" de la derecha que dice "Terminal", este y la "Bolita Negra" que dice "Anillo" van al "Jack" de salida, anillo = GND (Tierra)
> 
> En el circuito *NO* aparece ningún potenciómetro, pero en la lista de materiales *SI *¿?¿?



Gracias por tu respuesta, en la lista de componentes (la que puse en la pregunta) pide un potenciometro 100k log, pero no aparece en el plano 
Entonces ¿no lo pongo?

En esta distorcion no tiene para regular "lo fuerte" de la distorcion ¿no?
o sea que "lo fuerto NO se puede regular ¿no? 

*Sin querer me equivoque de "seccion" donde puse este tema, Porfa si pasa algun moderador no la borre, muevanla a "Audio: Pequeña señal"

Muchas Gracias y disculpen mi error*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2009)

Mira en este post a ver si está el mismo esquema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2009)

En san google aparece todo esto:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=electra+distortion

Y en uno de ellos, sale el pote de 100K log puesto directamente a la salida...tipo control de volumen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2009)

No se eliminan temas por equivocarse de sección.

Aquí el esquema con potenciómetro, aporte de "ezavalla"


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 18, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No se eliminan temas por equivocarse de sección.
> 
> Aquí el esquema con potenciómetro, aporte de "ezavalla"




Gracias a todos los que respondieron.

Me voy a quedar con el esquema de Fogonazo. 

*Ahora la ultima pregunta,
Yo queria armar este pedal porque tengo entendido que los pedales de guitarra bajan la impedancia ya que la guitarra es de mayor impedancia que la placa de audio (mi objetivo es conectar la guitarra a la PC), y tengo miedo quemarla, ustedes que saben de estos circuitos, ¿Este circuito baja la impedancia o no?*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2009)

MartinRRR dijo:


> *Ahora la ultima pregunta,
> Yo queria armar este pedal porque tengo entendido que los pedales de guitarra bajan la impedancia ya que la guitarra es de mayor impedancia que la placa de audio (mi objetivo es conectar la guitarra a la PC), y tengo miedo quemarla, ustedes que saben de estos circuitos, ¿Este circuito baja la impedancia o no?*



¿ Por que estas haciendo un doble post ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/bajar-impedancia-guitarra-poder-conectarla-pc-28744/



> *Normas del Foro 2.4*
> No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.



Continúa tu consulta en este post.

¿ Que cosa tienes miedo de quemar ?


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 18, 2009)

Hola

Quiero conectar la guitarra a la PC pero se que la guitarra tiene mayor impedancia que la placa de sonido ytengo miedo de quemarla

Entonces queria ver si ustedes sabian de algun aparato que haga esto

Yo solo encontre esto:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: ...ion-pasiva-_JM_
PERO ES MUY CAROO!!!

Pero encontre los planos para hacerlo
http://www.audiocosas.es/proyect/iny.../inyeccion.htm
pero la verdad es que recien empiezo con esto de la electronica y es muy dificil para mi

Entonces: ¿Ustedes conocen algun aparato, cable, etc. que haga esto?
(Tengan en cuenta que como TOPE quiero gastar $70)

Muchas Gracias
Saludos



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Por que estas haciendo un doble post ?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/bajar-impedancia-guitarra-poder-conectarla-pc-28744/
> 
> 
> ...



*Perdon por el doble post soy nuevo en el foro y no sabia que no se podia *


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Dic 18, 2009)

Pienso que no has busca bien aqui ay un manual de como conectarlo a la PC pero no se si sirva http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks...tarra-a-la-pc-para-guitar-rig,-amplitube.html


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 18, 2009)

Si es solo para conectar la guitarra, lo que necesitás es simplemente un *preamplificador*.

Este es muy simple y conocido: http://www.till.com/articles/GuitarPreamp/

El FET (Transistor de efecto de campo), puede ser J201, MPF102, 2N3918 y varios reemplazos más, podés comprar varios y probarlos a ver cuál te gusta más, son muy baratos (ojo con las patitas que cambian de uno a otro).


Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 18, 2009)

Quemarla? Como pensás quemar algo con la salida de una pastilla de guitarra? En todo caso, si la conectás a la entrada de micrófono puede que el sonido se oiga un poco distorsionado (pero con una distorsión no agradable, no como la de un distorsionador de guitarra), pero si la conectas a la entrada de línea creo que saldría bien. Lo que puede pasar es que la amplitud de la señal no sea suficiente, por lo que necesitarias un *preamplificador* para tu guitarra. Solamente con una humbucker muy cercana a las cuerdas y enchufándola en la entrada de micrófono se me ocurre que podría ser peligroso.
Saludos.

Drix, me ganaste!


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 18, 2009)

También si ya compraste las cosas o empezaste a armar la distorsión, podrías eliminar los dos diodos del circuito, y quizá subir un poco el valor de la resistencia de 680Ohms (para bajar un poco la ganancia si estuviera muy alta) así te quedaría un pre sin distorsión.


Saludos!


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 19, 2009)

Hola

Muchas Gracias por su respuestas

OLIVER8520: Justamente quiero conectar la guitarra a la computadora para usar ese programa, yo se como conectarlo pero tengo miedo de quemar la placa de sonido

Tomasito: Sinceramente no te entiendo, entiendo que para ento me sirve un preamplificador, pero esta por arriva de mi presupuesto, pero lo demas no lo entendi, soy nuevo en esto 

electrodan:, fijate en la info que puse en mi post de Taringa que dice que hay posibilidades de quemar la placa por las impedancias
http://www.taringa.net/posts/taring...ube-+-Lista-pedales-+-Config_-Realtek-HD.html 
*
Quiero que me respondan una pregunta concreta
¿Este circuito baja la impedancia?
       SI     -      NO​*
Muchas Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2009)

MartinRRR dijo:


> electrodan:, fijate en la info que puse en mi post de Taringa que dice que hay posibilidades de quemar la placa por las impedancias
> http://www.taringa.net/posts/taring...ube-+-Lista-pedales-+-Config_-Realtek-HD.html
> *
> Quiero que me respondan una pregunta concreta
> ...



1- A ese post de Taringa lo has escrito vos, así que supongo que sabés que significa todo lo que has escrito sobre impedancias de entrada y salida (que dicho sea de paso, es correcto lo que dice).

2- Si entendés lo que has escrito, por que seguís insistiendo sobre el tema de quemar la placa de sonido si tenés una impedancia diferente en la entrada o en la salida? Ese post de Taringa solo dice de quemar la placa en los dos renglones de texto donde se presentan las soluciones, pero luego no dice nada más, así que se me ocurre que eso de quemar la placa de sonido es un invento tuyo.

3- Si no entendés lo que has escrito, leelo de nuevo dos o tres veces sin leer los dos primeros renglones y explicame donde demonios dice que se puede quemar la placa de sonido!!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 19, 2009)

MartinRRR dijo:


> *
> Quiero que me respondan una pregunta concreta
> ¿Este circuito baja la impedancia?
> SI     -      NO​*


Siguiendo con tu línea y estilo, 

*Quiero que me respondas dos preguntas concretas
¿Qué es la impedancia?*
*¿Cómo trabaja el circuito que posteaste?*

Saludos​


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 19, 2009)

MartinRRR dijo:


> Tomasito: Sinceramente no te entiendo, entiendo que para ento me sirve un preamplificador, pero esta por arriva de mi presupuesto, pero lo demas no lo entendi, soy nuevo en esto



Un preamplificador es precisamente el circuito que puse en mi anterior post. También lo sería el circuito de la distorsión modificando lo que indiqué.


Quemarse, EXISTE la posibilidad, pero sería un caso muy raro. Deberías tener una placa de sonido muy mala (desprotegidísima) y una de esas "míticas" guitarras con una salida impresionante (algo de 10Vpp. Existen, pero lo normal es menos de una cuarta parte de eso).
Dado que lo más probable es que no tengas ni una placa de sonidos tan mala ni una guitarra con tanta salida, no hay problemas de quemar nada.


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 19, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> 1- A ese post de Taringa lo has escrito vos, así que supongo que sabés que significa todo lo que has escrito sobre impedancias de entrada y salida (que dicho sea de paso, es correcto lo que dice).
> 
> 2- Si entendés lo que has escrito, por que seguís insistiendo sobre el tema de quemar la placa de sonido si tenés una impedancia diferente en la entrada o en la salida? Ese post de Taringa solo dice de quemar la placa en los dos renglones de texto donde se presentan las soluciones, pero luego no dice nada más, así que se me ocurre que eso de quemar la placa de sonido es un invento tuyo.
> 
> 3- Si no entendés lo que has escrito, leelo de nuevo dos o tres veces sin leer los dos primeros renglones y explicame donde demonios dice que se puede quemar la placa de sonido!!!!!



Algunos valores de referencia. Son valores orientativos, simplemente para hacernos una idea de por dónde andamos. Pueden variar bastante dependiendo del aparato.

Impedancia de salida de una guitarra eléctrica: 8 kOhm es decir, 8.000 Ohm. Esto sería "media-alta impedancia"
Impedancia de entrada de un pedal de efecto: 1 MOhm, es decir 1.000.000 Ohm. Esto es "muy alta impedancia"
Impedancia de salida de un pedal de efecto: 1kOhm, es decir 1.000 Ohm, esto es "media-baja impedancia"...
Impedancia de entrada de una tarjeta de sonido: 600 Ohm. Esto es "baja impedancia"

*¿Qué pasa entonces si conectamos una guitarra a una entrada de la tarjeta de sonido?
Pues que la impedancia de salida de la guitarra es mayor que la impedancia de entrada de la tarjeta de sonido. MEEEEEEC. La c***mos.*
Tiene que ser al revés. Al conectarlo así estaremos perdiendo frecuencias del sonido. La guitarra sonará, pero no sonará como debería sonar. No va a distorsionar,
ni nada por el estilo (eso depende de como ajustemos los volúmenes), lo que pasará es que sonará "apagado", perderemos agudos que ya no recuperaremos....

Aho lo dice, poray tenes razon de que no es posible, pero lo que puse en negrita suena logico, asi que ante la duda....

Gracias por tu respuesta



Tomasito dijo:


> Un preamplificador es precisamente el circuito que puse en mi anterior post. También lo sería el circuito de la distorsión modificando lo que indiqué.
> 
> 
> Quemarse, EXISTE la posibilidad, pero sería un caso muy raro. Deberías tener una placa de sonido muy mala (desprotegidísima) y una de esas "míticas" guitarras con una salida impresionante (algo de 10Vpp. Existen, pero lo normal es menos de una cuarta parte de eso).
> Dado que lo más probable es que no tengas ni una placa de sonidos tan mala ni una guitarra con tanta salida, no hay problemas de quemar nada.



Si, puede ser que halla muy pocas posibilidades, pero tengo una placa onboard integrada a la mother y si quemo algo se quema todo y no quiero arriesgarme

Gracias por tu respuesta



Cacho dijo:


> Siguiendo con tu línea y estilo,
> 
> *Quiero que me respondas dos preguntas concretas
> ¿Qué es la impedancia?*
> ...



Aca esta la definicion de la impedancia en el audio
http://www.buenosaliens.com/foros/mensajes.cfm/id.18538.t.la-impedancia-en-el-audio.htm

Y no se como trabaja ya que soy nuevo en esto....

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 19, 2009)

¿Para qué preguntás algo *tan simple*, si parece que sabés bastante?


Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 19, 2009)

De nada Martín, y creo que voy entendiendo por dónde viene la punta.

La info del post de Taringa la copiaste y pegaste de otro (en el mismo post lo das a entender) y no interpretaste bien el sentido de "la c***mos".
Sumado a eso no entendés bien qué eso de la impedancia y tenemos el merengue listo para hornear.

El link que pusiste no es algo muy claro en lo que a conceptos se refiere y no muestra ningún conocimiento de tu parte sobre el tema. Yo puedo poner un link a la página del Balseiro, pero eso no quiere decir que entienda algo de Ingeniería Nuclear.

El problema al que te enfrentás no es quemar la placa, sino que se va a escuchar horrible (por estas cuestiones de las impedancias). Si lo que buscás es acomodar las impedancias para que queden más lindas, una caja directa (DI Box) te va a servir, o un buffer con alta impedancia de entrada hecho con un operacional (podés usarlo como amplificador si querés).
Ojo, que las DI Box se usan para balancear las señales y separar los posibles bucles de masa más que para acoplar impedancias (eso es una característica secundaria).

Saludos


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 19, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> De nada Martín, y creo que voy entendiendo por dónde viene la punta.
> 
> La info del post de Taringa la copiaste y pegaste de otro (en el mismo post lo das a entender) y no interpretaste bien el sentido de "la c***mos".
> Sumado a eso no entendés bien qué eso de la impedancia y tenemos el merengue listo para hornear.
> ...



Si, la info la saque de un blog
Y la verdad es que no tengo claro lo que es la impedancia

Vos decis que lo unico que pasa es que no se escucha limpio la guitarra, si es asi no me interesa porque lo uso justamente para usar distintas distorciones que tengo en un programa 

A ver si entendi bien, NO EXISTE la posibilidad que se queme la placa?

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Cacho (Dic 19, 2009)

No es esperable que se queme la placa (ni nada más) y si algo se quemara no sería por un problema de impedancias.
Sí es esperable que suene fiero (le van a faltar muchos agudos, algunos medios y bastante volumen)

Por la otra pregunta, si cambiás en encordado de la guitarra antes del recital, ¿entonces NO EXISTE la posibilidad de cortar una cuerda en el show?.

Saludos


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 19, 2009)

Bueno, supongo que lo voy a empezar a usar, en realidad ya lo usaba antes hasta que me entere esto de las impedancias.

Y tenes razon , si nos ponemos a pensar como yo no hacemos nada porque siempre existe un riesgo

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Cacho (Dic 19, 2009)

De nada Martín.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 19, 2009)

Que alguien me explique por que se perderían frecuencias por una diferencia en el nivel de salida. Y no lo digo porque dude de lo que dices Cacho, solo es que no le encuentro del todo el sentido.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 20, 2009)

Si mis ideas no me engañan, viene por el Teorema de la Máxima Transferencia de Potencia (en realidad por la transferencia nomás, pero las fórmulas del teorema quedan cómodas) y la reactancia inductiva.

Para variar, en Wikipedia está más lindo explicado en inglés que en castellano este teorema, así que me voy a robar las fórmulas y gráficos de la versión sajona 
La reactancia inductiva es: 




Fuente

Qudémonos sólo con que XL es directamente proporcional a f y a L.

El circuito de la bobina de la guitarra es algo como esto





Donde VS y ZS son la bobina y ZL es la impedancia de carga (la de entrada).​
Según la fórmula, la potencia es





Usemos la bobina como una ideal (la resistencia que ofrece no es determinante, sino su reactancia), con lo que RS será 0 y Xs estará dada por la fórmula de más arriba.
Tomemos también a la carga como resistiva (real), lo que nos deja XL=0 y RL será constante.

Con un voltaje constante inducido en la bobina, el numerador se transforma en una constante, RL es constante y XL será directamente proporcional a la frecuencia.
Entonces si XL aumenta (sube la frecuencia) la potencia sobre la carga disminuye, eso es claro.
Si XL representa una parte pequeña del denominador, la variación será despreciable. Para que eso ocurra, el primer término (RL) deberá ser mucho mayor que XL (y los cuadrados ayudan a que las diferencias se agranden).

En un caso real no habrá términos que se anulen, pero serán constantes relativamente chicas, por lo que no influirán en el razonamiento general.

A menos que le haya pifiado, es así. Si alguien encuentra un error, avise con la menor cantidad posible de insultos.

Saludos
​


----------



## electrodan (Dic 20, 2009)

Voy a leer detenidamente eso. Gracias.


----------



## PEBE (Dic 29, 2009)

yo e conectado mi guitarra muchas veces  a la pc y no pasa nada


----------



## shanta (Dic 29, 2009)

te recomiendp que construyas un pedal Ibanez Sonic Distortion  (hay un circuito en taringa) ya lo hise y esa distorcion si que me gusta buena para un rock


----------



## PEBE (Dic 29, 2009)

talvez nos podrias facilitar un diagrama
es que a mi tambien me gusta eso de hacer efectos para guitarra


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2009)

pebe dijo:


> talvez nos podrias facilitar un diagrama
> es que a mi tambien me gusta eso de hacer efectos para guitarra


Mira aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php
pones como clave de búsqueda "*Guitarra*" (Solo título)


----------



## PEBE (Dic 30, 2009)

a gracias fogonazo pero
es que yo pensaba en que talvez
"shanta" tuviera un diagrama difernete a los ya vistos
por eso queria que nos pasara su diagrama
saludos.


----------



## shanta (Dic 30, 2009)

claro aqui esta el circuito y el impreso te parecera dificil pero es sumamente sencillo puedes hacerlo como pedal o como un pre para adaptarlo a un amplificador

el circuito que le te dejo es para un pedal que me gusta mas pero si quieres ponerlo junto con un amplificador en una caja puedes poner componentes para impresos 

aqui esta el link
http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagen...ra-tu-guitarra-(ibanez-sonic-distortion).html

tambien te dejo el pcb en tamaño real



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Adjunto eliminado por ser material con Copyright. Dirigirse a www.generalguitargadgets.com para descargarlo.


----------



## PEBE (Dic 31, 2009)

gracias, se ve interezante 
creo que me pondre a hacerlo
pero 
si conseguiste el bypass??
aqui en mexico no saben ni lo que es
una vez pedi uno y me dieron un switch comu y corriente
sale gracias por el aporte saludos y feliz año.


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 31, 2009)

Hola perdona la tardanza pebe, es que pense que el tema estaba muerto 

Yo la guitarra la conecto a la "*entrada de linea*" si no no funciona
y para hacer eso tenes que tener un adaptador de 6.5mm a 3.5mm lo conseguis en cualquier casa de musica (es mas yo compre un microfono que vino con ese adaptador y uso ese )
Y para que suene tenes que tener algun programa yo recomiendo el Amplitube porque de paso tambien tiene como 50 efectos, y muy buenas distorciones
Mira mi post y guiate un poco
(por desgracias los links murieron y como ya no pasa nadie ni ganas de resubirlo)
Descargalos de aca

Espero que te sirva Saludos


----------



## shanta (Ene 2, 2010)

hola pepe pues en mi pais tampoco existen los interruptores de pie  para hacer un bypass asi que converti un pequeño switch de 6 pines de plastico (que seguro encuentras)  y lo hize mas reistente con la idea que hay en pisotones.com pero lo arregle mejor para que no quede tan feo


----------



## PEBE (Ene 2, 2010)

aa si, si e visto lo que hacen en pisotones
y yo hago casi lo mismo, pero es que es tedioso
tengo cientos de interruptores de esos de plastico 
y es cierto no aguantan mucho.
aca en mexico se encuentran facil los germanios y cosas de esas extrañas en estos tiempos pero me sorprende que no sepan de un simple switch
saludos y feliz añooo!!


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 2, 2010)

Yo he usado uno común de plástico, pero con una carcasa echa con chapa, estilo "pedal", con sus topes para que no me aprete demasiado el switch, y es indestructible.

Un estilo así, con el switch debajo del pedal: http://raykit.co.uk/blog/images/raykitshum_3d_guitar_pedal_1.jpg


----------



## javiersaldias (Ene 12, 2010)

una  pregunta disculpen la ignorancia  porfavor nesito ayuda como es eso de concection a tierra donde lo conecto
y eso de las salidas a q*ue* se refiere?


----------



## shanta (Ene 12, 2010)

no se a que te refieres puedes ser mas especifico 

lo de tierra significa que deber conectar al negativo de la bateria o al negativo del adaptador DC


----------



## PEBE (Ene 15, 2010)

si es verdad
la tierra es el negativo


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola amigos

Despues de un tiempo me decidi en hacer el pedal, pero me di cuanta que me quedaron algunas dudas

*El plano que voy a hacer es este*






Y tengo las siguientes dudas:
*
-El negativo lo conecto a:*
    El anillo del Jack de entrada (que es mono)
    Al negativo del Jack de transformador
    A todos los negativos de los componentes
    El anillo del Jack de salida (que es stereo)
¿Es asi?

*-El potenciometro tiene 3 salidas*




    Pongo la de una punta en el positivo y la otra en el negativo y el que sobra lo conecto en la terminal del Jack de la salida.
    Pero en la lista de componentes pide un Jack mono y uno stereo, por logica se que el mono es de entrada porque la guitarra es mono.
    Entonces el stereo es de salida, pero tengo dos cosas que soldar al Jack, el pin del medio del potenciometro y el anillo. ¿Que conecto? NOTA: El amplificador es mono.

Bueno ahora voy a comprar los componentes, si me surge otra duda les pregunto

*Muchas Gracias*


----------



## PEBE (Feb 11, 2010)

supongo que te piden el jack stereo para hacer el bypass


----------



## Tomasito (Feb 12, 2010)

El Jack stereo va a la entrada, mirá el circuito que vos mismo posteaste en el primer post del thread. El tema ya está tratado 200 veces, es para que se prenda el pedal cuando conectás la guitarra.


Saludos.


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 13, 2010)

Hola

Ya compre los componentes 

Pero soy nuevo y tengo muchas dudas, para simplificar todo lo que tengo que preguntar (como conectar el NPN, el potenciometro etc,)

Aca esta el plano





Esta todo bien?

Muchas gracias


----------



## PEBE (Feb 14, 2010)

el jack mono va,segun el diagrama en la pata de enmedio del potenciometro,aunque no se si esto significque un cambio importante ya que ese potenciometro es solo para el volumen no para el nivel de distorcion.
El electra distortion es uno de mis favoritos por que el que yo hice el cambio que le da a la gutarra es casi imperceptible pero la hace "brillosa" y agradable,no satura mucho el sonido. 
saludos y espero que puedas concluir tu proyecto

Por cierto si conseguiste el 1IN34A?a mi me costo mucho trabajo encontrarlo pero vale la pena


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 14, 2010)

Gracias por responder pebe.

Yo pense que el potenciometro era para el nivel de distorcion 
Asi que no se si ponerlo.... como para no complicar las cosas...
Igual ya lo compre.

Tendria que ir conectado asi no?





El 1N34A no lo consegui, porque no lo busque...
Yo compre el mas comun el 1N4001

Ahora, la tecla para el Bypass, donde la coloco??

Mi instinto me dice que va asi




Esta bien??

De nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## electrodan (Feb 14, 2010)

Ya que estamos, hoy logré solucionar un problema de sonido estúpido (un detalle que me había pasado por alto) en ALSA (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture) y la guitarra conectada a la entrada de línea directamente se escucha bien (graves y agudos), no así con la de micrófono (se pierden agudos).

En cuanto a la última imagen, a simple vista está bien, suponiendo que "negativo" es GND.
La distorsión va a realmente depender del potenciómetro de volumen de tu guitarra.
No se por que se asume un jack stereo en el circuito, ya que la señal de guitarra es monofónica. Usa el circuito de Fogonazo que es simple y monofónico.

¿Que es "jack tranformador?"


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 15, 2010)

Gracias por responder

Yo la guitarra siempre la conecte  en la entrada de linea

Te pide uno estereo para que tome 2 veces la señal de la guitarra y una la distorciona y otra no, asi podes hacer el bypass sin descoectar el pedal (creo que es eso )

Es la ficha que se  le pone al pedal para que se alimente a travez de un transformador de 9v
(es un anillo con un pin en el medio)

Bueno, creo que ya despeje todas las dudas, lo voy a empezar a armar, cualquier cosa pregunto
Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2010)

La cuestión con la entrada estéreo es simplemente para usarla como interruptor: La masa de la batería se conecta al anillo y la de la plaqueta a la masa del jack.

Así, al conectar el plug del cable (mono) se cortocircuita el anillo con la masa (todo el cuerpo del macho es metálico) y se enciende el circuito. Al desenchufar la guitarra se apaga el pedal.
Ahorro de batería.

En cuanto a cómo conectarle un switch, lo que necesitás es un DPDT, no un SPDT como el que ponés en el dibujo (si vas a hacer un _true bypass_). En esta página podés ver cómo se conectan ambas configuraciones, pero en principio la que pusiste es correcta, aunque no es la mejor.

Saludos


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 15, 2010)

Gracias por responder


Me parece que entendi el planito del bypass.

Pero yo compre una doble *inversora*. 

pero no importa, voy a hacerlo bien basico como lo puse en mi planito para no complicar las cosas. igual muchas gracias

No lo voy a usar con bateria, lo voy a usar con transformador de 9v, aso que si lo enchufo prende, si no lo enchufo, no prende 

Y la ultima cosa, si le pongo una led para indicar el encendido, afecta en algo?

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2010)

MartinRRR dijo:


> Pero yo compre una doble *inversora*.


Doble Inversora = DPDT
Simple Inversora = SPDT

El LED de encendido (Power) no debería afectar el funcionamiento. Si lo que querés es un indicador de Efecto Conectado/Desconectado, ahí tenés que tener un poco más de cuidado.

Saludos


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 15, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

ok, entonces con la llave doble inversora poniendola como esta en el planito tiene que andar?
Para un lado el sonido es limpio y para el otro lado el sonido es distorcionado?

Bueno, hice un planito.




Esta bien?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 16, 2010)

Hola 

Ya arme la plaqueta:




Pero como ya me lo esperaba, no anda....

No se porque.

Yo pense que habia quemado los diodos por el calor del soldador, y los reemplaze, pero sigue sin andar.

Medi los diodos y dieron los siguientes resultados.
Compre 3, 2 los puse en la plaqueta y el otro lo deje de respuesto

Los que estaban puestos en la plaqueta:

Rojo en el anodo= 5,50
*Negro* en el anodo= 5,90

El que quedo de repuesto
Rojo en el anodo= 6,30
*Negro* en el anodo= el tester titila en 10000

Esta quemado alguno?
Los que remplace hacen lo mismo que el de repuesto.

Si no es eso, que puede ser?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Feb 16, 2010)

Me parece que le pifiaste en la conexión de la entrada...
Fijate que mandás la punta del plug a masa y tomás la entrada del anillo. Así no anda nada.

Saludos


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 16, 2010)

Ahhh, me quede pensando de como llegaste a la conclusion de que estaba mal conectado el Jack si no habia puesto foto de eso
Y despues me di cuenta que hablabas de la imagen de arriba 
Si, hice mal el diagrama.

Pero el problema es que todabia no hice el truebypass, lo conecte todo provisorio y no anda...



No se me ocurre nada para comprobar que es lo que falla....

Sera el plano?
Use este





Gracias por tu respuesta
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 16, 2010)

Bueno, revisá bien que esté conectado al derecho el transistor y que no haya puentes hechos con el estaño.

Por lo demás, debería funcionar (es un circuito con tan pocas cosas que no puede fallar).

Saludos


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola

Gracias por responder

Si no me equivoco esta mal puesto el transistor 

Por lo siguiente






Me parece que es eso....

Sirve o cuando lo conectas mal se quema?

Lo voy a arreglar y comento 

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Feb 17, 2010)

MartinRRR dijo:


> Sirve o cuando lo conectas mal se quema?


Quizá lo quemaste, quizá no.

No sé si se entiende 

Saludos


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola 

Cambie de lugar las patitas del Transistor y ahora anda, pero no como yo esperaba, el sonido pasa practicamente limpio, casi ni se distorciona.

Sera porque esta algo quemado?

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

Medí el transistor y fijate...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2010)

MartinRRR dijo:


> *el sonido pasa practicamente limpio, casi ni se distorciona*.



Y que esperabas que sucediera?

Reemplazaste los diodos 1N34 por 1N4007, según vos por que no los buscastes.

Si estudiaras un poco antes de armar circuitos al voleo, verías que *NO PUEDES REEMPLAZAR* los diodos 1N34, por que esos son de germanio y los 1N4007 son de silicio, que tiene una tensión de umbral del doble. Si tu señal de salida no excede los 600mV el circuito no va a distorsionar NADA. Con los 1N34 la distorsión se produce a los 300mV o menos, así que ya verás lo que estas haciendo por no buscar los diodos correctos...total...solo los inventaron para complicar a la gente, no?

Además, ese circuito tiene un problema, y es que la distorsión es asimétrica y recorta mas las tensiones negativas que las positivas, así que tenés que poner DOS diodos 1N34 a la salida en lugar de un 1N34 y un 1N914 como dice el diagrama.


----------



## PEBE (Feb 18, 2010)

Tiene razon ezavalla los diodos tienen que ser de germanio (IN34A) y bueno otra cosa que deberias  intentar es subir el volumen por que yo hice el efecto con germanios e igual no distorciona mucho, pero cuando subes el volumen a tu ampli es bastante satisfactorio el resultado.


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 20, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas

ezavalla: Estoy completamente seguro que lo que decis es verdad, pero tene en cuenta que es la primera placa que armo, y recien empiezo en la electronica, por lo tanto, yo sabia que con los de germanio iba a andar mejor, pero como en el plano tambien daba la alternativa de silicio yo compre esos pero nunca pense que iba a obtener este resultado
No es por nada, pero me parecio un poco chocante tu respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 20, 2010)

MartinRRR dijo:


> ezavalla: Estoy completamente seguro que lo que decis es verdad, pero tene en cuenta que es la primera placa que armo, y recien empiezo en la electronica, por lo tanto, yo sabia que con los de germanio iba a andar mejor, pero como en el plano tambien daba la alternativa de silicio yo compre esos pero nunca pense que iba a obtener este resultado
> *No es por nada, pero me parecio un poco chocante tu respuesta.*



Es del todo probable que para vos sea chocante mi respuesta, pero que pensás vos de como me resulta a mí tu comentario...


> *El 1N34A no lo consegui,* *porque no lo busque*...
> *Yo compre el mas comun el 1N4001*


...si vos mismo has dicho que es la primera plaqueta que armás y que no sabés nada, pero después mandás un montón de consultas para que alguien te asesore en que puede estar mal cuando no anda?

Se los digo a todos lo que recién empiezan, y a los que ya llevan un tiempo también: _"La electrónica no es un juego tonto que cualquier salame puede encarar cuando tenga ganas"_, y lo digo por que muchos acá tienen esa visión, de que cualquiera puede hacer cualquier cosa en electrónica sin saber un pomo y si algo falla, en el foro se la van a arreglar, por que total...la electrónica es fácil.

Eso no es así: La electrónica es una ciencia exacta, lo que significa que está regida por lo que dice la matemática y la física, así que cualquier cambio o modificación tiene que ser analizado bajo ese punto de vista, y el de muchos otros conceptos que explican como funcionan las cosas en electrónica.

Antes de mandarte a comprar cualquier cosa, por que son baratas y te parecen que van a funcionar, deberías haber consultado si el reemplazo era factible. Y si querías en realidad aprender, deberías haber preguntado por qué se usan de germanio y no de silicio, o por que usan uno de cada uno, antes de pensar en reemplazarlos a tu antojo. Si hubieras hecho eso, este tema hubiera servido para muchos otros que tengan la misma duda sobre este esquema y hubiera quedado información suficiente para que vos y cualquier otro supiera que y como hacer en el futuro. Ahora este tema se convirtió en algo que pretende solucionar un problema completamente irreal por que es un problema que vos has causado, cambiando componentes a tu gusto.

Está claro el porqué de lo chocante de la respuesta?


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola



> cualquiera puede hacer cualquier cosa en electrónica sin saber un pomo y si algo falla, en el foro se la van a arreglar, por que total...la electrónica es fácil.



La verdad es que pense que yo sin saber nada de electronica, teniendo un plano y con su ayuda iba a poder hacerlo sin saber que funcion cumplia cada cosa, y como funcionaba el circuito, reconozco que estubo mal, tenes razon, pero en ningun momento dije ni pense que la electronica era facil.

Estaba muy confiado en que los diodos de silicio iban a funcionar
Es verdad tube que haber preguntado..


----------



## PEBE (Feb 21, 2010)

Pero,tambien es importante la experimentación,es verdad la electronica no es algo sencillo, analizandolo bien es algo muy complejo aveces de entender desde una simple grafica de un datasheet o algo por el estilo, pero si dejamos a un lado el hecho de que uno se debe equivocar muchas veces se pierde lo maravilloso de esto, que es no poder entender con exactitud algunas cosas. Por ejemplo por que no se puede poner un LED en vez de un germanio, bueno y lo que haria para solucionar mis dudas es hacerlo y ver que pasa.


----------



## dreamstarget (May 23, 2011)

PEBE dijo:


> yo e conectado mi guitarra muchas veces  a la pc y no pasa nada



Hola yo tambien he conectado la guitarra directamente a la entrada de microfono de la pc, pero coloca una caja directa o un pre para guitarra en la entrada de linea y veras la diferencia!!, si utilizas los programas para simulacion de amplificadores te vas a dar cuenta de la gran diferencia ya que si lo conectas directo te suena la guitarra sin cuerpo, escualida, sin fuerza


----------



## psychatog (May 26, 2011)

Lo que me dio mejores resultados es usar un pre y conectar este a la entrada de linea de la placa, en lugar de la de microfono.


----------

